# Catfish & Roasted Pepper Skillet Supper...LF + WW Points



## Filus59602 (Feb 3, 2003)

Catfish & Roasted Pepper Skillet Supper
Quick, Healthy and Delicious Cooking – BH&G
WW Points
Serves:  4

1 lb. fresh or frozen skinless catfish fillets, 1/2 to 1-in. thick
1 jar (7 oz.) roasted whole sweet red peppers, rinsed and drained
Nonstick cooking spray
1 small onion, thinly sliced
1 large garlic clove, minced
1 can (4-oz.) diced green chili peppers,  drained
1/2 tsp. dried Italian seasoning, crushed

Thaw fish, if frozen.  Cut into serving-size pieces.  Cut roasted peppers into strips.  Combine peppers and remaining ingredients in a large skillet coated with nonstick cooking spray.   Cook over medium heat for 4-5 minutes or until onion is tender.

Place fish atop red pepper mixture.  Reduce heat to medium-low.  Cover and cook for 8-10 minutes or until fish flakes easily with a fork.

Using a slotted spoon,  transfer fish to individual plates.  Spoon 1/4 of red pepper mixture over each serving.

One serving equals:  144 calories…5 gm fat (1 gm saturated)…59 mg cholesterol…145 mg sodium…5 gm carbohydrate…1 gm fiber…20 gm protein ++++  WWP: 3.6

HEALTHY EATIN' RECIPES 2003
http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/


----------

